# Linzess time to start working



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,

I can't find any references in the literature along the lines of "Linzess takes up to x weeks to start working" and after 2 weeks, I've just started feeling discernible differences. Is this likely/common?

Unfortunately these changes are unpleasant so I'm wondering how long I should stick it out.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

here's one article about one of the clinical studies on linzess that mentions improvement in one week:

"In placebo-controlled Phase III clinical trials of more than 2,800 adults, LINZESS was shown to significantly reduce abdominal pain in IBS-C patients and significantly increase bowel movement frequency in both IBS-C patients and CIC patients. Improvements were reported in the first week of treatment and maintained throughout the treatment period.... " '

http://news.frx.com/press-release/corporate-news/ironwood-and-forest-announce-fda-approval-linzesstm-linaclotide-treatme

but we're all so different in how our bodies react of meds so your mileage may vary. some people have said it took a couple weeks or so--even a month-- for them to notice any difference.

it also depends on how backed up you were when you first started taking linzess. many times it helps to do a clean out first before trying meds like linzess. it gives them a better chance to work. since these meds are not laxatives but work more like bowel regulators.

and other people have found that tweaking it often helps--like taking it with miralax. or taking it with food instead of a half hour before meals. i read that taking it with food increase the diarrhea effect and my gastro confirmed this. and i sure found that out myself--lol... when i take it a half hour before breakfast it doesn't work at all for me but WITH food gives me D for about 6 hours. not ideal but good when i need a cleanout.

good luck.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Annie, thanks for the quick reply! Yes I'd seen "within 1 week" but not much else in the lit. Most Linzess posts on this site talk about getting D on day 1 AFAICT. But of course you're right, YMMV. Also thrown into the mix is my meds regimen (upwards of 5 anti depressants) and who-knows what Linzess will do.

Whilst it's great to have a spontaneous BM again (can't remember the last one), I won't be able to take this constant horrible bloating sensation for much longer. I hope it abates. I was pretty cleaned-out when I started taking it since I generally do an enema every day (else I don't go). Miralax is out of the question since it results in horrible sludgy gut sensations for me. I think my visceral hypersensitivity is a bit less tolerant than others. For example MoM will put me in bed for 3 days with the pain.

I might try taking Linzess just before bed to see if that helps. Thanks again.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes i get horrible and painful bloating with it too--no matter how i take it . not fun.

and oh yes miralax does the same thing for me that it does for you...also not fun...

good luck with linzess before bed. yes some people have said it helps when taken that way and maybe then the bloating won't bother you as much if you can sleep through it all....good luck..hope it works.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

that's a shame it doesn't work for you. We're a sensitive bunch (literally) aren't we.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes we sure are. we need a magic wand and/or a magic bullet....

...........there are those magic bullet suppositories.....but not something I care to use everyday--lol---they really hurt. more like a magic (?) arrow not a bullet...


----------

